# Yet another "I just took the NREMT-B test" thread?



## Fire3456 (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, I definitely over studied!  I had a pre-test programs I bought on the internet...that had some unbelievably hard/in depth questions.  I did fairly well on all sections.  But I  could have easily done without it.  

My primary study book was AAOS Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured.  I think the information in there is well laid out and definitely helpful for the test.  I also bought the Wookbook for it...but the questions in that weren't very challenging.  (3 definitely wrong answers and 1 right one)

So, the test shut off at around 70-80 questions.  And I HAVE NO IDEA HOW I DID.  I have a hard time to believe I got that many questions wrong...but it seemed like I had to make a lot of assumptions.

The test didn't key on 1 certain area.   Some CPR questions.  a few "assessment'" questions. A few extrication questions. Pediatric.

So...my last question on the test .... The question that will tell me if I failed or passed.  

It was on "THE PREFERRED" way to do compressions on an 4 month infant.

2 Obviously wrong answers. The only 2 ways to do it is: 2 fingers or 2 thumbs.

I have a book that just shows the 2 finger method.  I have a book that says 2 thumbs unless the infant is too big and then use 2 fingers.  I have a book that says 2 thumbs for neonates less than a month old.  

I have a chart that shows an Infant to be less than a month; and a child to be 1 month to 1 years,

Another chart says An infant is 1month to 1 year; and a child to be 1 year to 8 years.

So....Both answers are right????  No where does it say a preferred method, that I can find.

Another sample...

your doing BVM ventilations and you discover a leak...what do you do?  

Turn up the O2, Use another Ventilation device, reposition the mouth/face piece, Give Mouth to Mask.

SO.....Is the leak in a physical part of the BVM?  Or is the leak an improper seal..leaking around the face piece?  There was an answer for each of these situations!  So which do you pick???

Well, now I know why people don't give tips on questions on the test!!!

Time to chill and wait.


----------



## roxychick (Mar 28, 2008)

I think everyone leaves that place feeling like they just failed the test. I guess the only thing to tell ya now is to just wait until you get the results. NREMT.org usually updates the date the next business day so...goodluck!


----------



## Fire3456 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Roxy, I know I'm doing just what everyone else does.  Still checking the NREMT site every 10 minutes. 

It would have helped if I had a definite answer to the last question!  

Nothing I can do about it now.   

So should I check Monday so I have the weekend to only stress about wondering if I passing or failing or

 risk checking today and be depressed the whole weekend for failing.  Hmmmmm

I know it will haunt me forever....2 fingers....2 thumbs...2 fingers ...2 thumbs (my last question on the test)  :-D


----------



## Fire3456 (Mar 28, 2008)

Well,  I was pleasantly surprised.  I passed!!!  

I'm still not crazy about the way the questions were worded...but I guess...when I had to assume, I assumed correct.  

I tried to keep my actions (for the scenarios in the questions) as basic as possible.  Guess that was the right thing to do.  

Still....2 fingers??? 2 Thumbs????  

BTW..My answer to the last question I had, as the preferred method of compressions for a 4 month old, was 2 fingers.


----------



## mtmb (Mar 28, 2008)

I had the some question for my last question and also felt like you.  I wish they would give us the correct answers.  I did put the 2 thumbs and hand encircling as I assumed with a child you want to get on the move so therefor you can do CPR while taking to the bus.  Same with the BVM, questioned where the leak was.


----------



## roxychick (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is correct or when you say two thumbs you mean the two thumbs encircling hands technique.

Anyways, from what I remember you use the two fingers when your alone and do 30:2 compression-ventillation. When there are two rescuers you use the two thumbs technique and do 15:2 compression-ventillation.

So yeah...sorry I'm not help. lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 28, 2008)

Two thumbs is the preferred method for two rescuer CPR, while two fingers is the preferred method for one rescuer.


----------

